# hplip frustration [delete]

## aproan

I had been using 1.6.12 (unstable) in an amd64.

since the 1.6.10 came stable i thought downgrading to it. I have. 

Results:

hpiod and hpssd daemons don't start.

I am not sure why. I can still print correctly, which is what amazes me (but I can't scan yet....parallel multifunctional scanner has been giving me great problems).

```

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 1.6.10)

Dependency/Version Check Utility ver. 4.0

Copyright (c) 2003-6 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

---------------

| SYSTEM INFO |

---------------

Basic system info (uname -a):

 --> Linux misantropo 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Jan 26 19:45:18 PET 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Detected distro (/etc/issue):

--> mepis 0.0

Detected distro (lsb_release):

error: lsb_release not found.

Currently installed version...

--> OK, HPLIP 1.6.10 currently installed in '/usr/share/hplip'.

Current contents of '/etc/hp/hplip.conf' file:

# hplip.conf

[hpiod]

#port=0 (dynamic IP port)

port=2208 (IANA IP port)

[hpssd]

# port=0 (dynamic IP port)

port=2207 (IANA IP port)

[hplip]

version=1.6.10

jdprobe=0

[dirs]

home=/usr/share/hplip

run=/var/run

ppd=/usr/share/ppd/HP

doc=/usr/share/doc/hplip-1.6.10

# Following values are determined at configure time and cannot be changed.

[configure]

network-build=1

pp-build=1

gui-build=1

scanner-build=1

fax-build=1

internal-tag=1.6.10.11

HPLIP running?

- 8399 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/mount.smbfs //diego/D /mnt/diego-box -o rw username diego password 

 --> No, HPLIP is not running (OK).

HPOJ running?

/ 8399 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/mount.smbfs //diego/D /mnt/diego-box -o rw username diego password 

 --> No, HPOJ is not running (OK).

Checking Python version...

--> OK, version 2.4.3 installed

----------------

| DEPENDENCIES |

----------------

 

Checking for dependency 'libcrypto (libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'gcc (gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'sane (SANE - Scanning library)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'gs (GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'libjpeg (libjpeg - JPEG library)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'libpthread (libpthread - POSIX threads library)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'make (make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'python-devel (python-devel - Python development files)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'reportlab (Reportlab - PDF library for Python)'...

error: Not found!

This is an OPTIONAL dependency.

Checking for dependency 'pyqt (PyQt - Qt interface for Python)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'cups-devel (cups-devel- Common Unix Printing System development files)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'ppdev (ppdev - Parallel port support kernel module.)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'libusb (libusb - USB library)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'scanimage (scanimage - Shell scanning program)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'libnetsnmp-devel (libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'python2x (Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language)'...

--> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'lsb (LSB - Linux Standard Base support)'...

error: Not found!

error: This is a REQUIRED dependency.

Checking for dependency 'xsane (xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'cups (cups - Common Unix Printing System)'...

 --> OK, found.

Checking for dependency 'python23 (Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality)'...

--> OK, found.

----------------------

| INSTALLED PRINTERS |

----------------------

 

hp_par_PSC_500

--------------

Device URI: hp:/par/PSC_500?device=/dev/parport0

Installed in HPLIP? Yes

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/hp_par_PSC_500.ppd

PPD Description: HP PSC 500 Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

 

Printer status:

printer hp_par_PSC_500 is idle.  enabled since Mon Mar 19 00:23:36 2007

Virtual_Printer

---------------

Device URI: cups-pdf:/

Installed in HPLIP? No

PPD: /etc/cups/ppd/Virtual_Printer.ppd

PPD Description: Generic postscript color printer rev4

 

Printer status:

printer Virtual_Printer is idle.  enabled since Thu Feb 22 02:05:00 2007

note: Any CUPS queues that are not 'HPLIP Installed', must be installed

note: with the 'hp:' or 'hpfax:' backends to have them work in HPLIP. Refer

note: to the install instructions on http://hplip.sourceforge.net for more help.

----------------------

| SANE CONFIGURATION |

----------------------

'hpaio' in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf'...

--> OK, found. SANE backend 'hpaio' is not properly set up.

Checking output of 'scanimage -L'...

 device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname Logitech QuickCam USB virtual device

---------------------

| PYTHON EXTENSIONS |

---------------------

Checking 'cupsext' CUPS extension...

--> OK, found.

Checking 'pcardext' Photocard extension...

--> OK, found.

%d errors were detected.

Please refer to the installation instructions at:

http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/index.html

```

Last edited by aproan on Tue Mar 20, 2007 12:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aproan

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

```
Mar 19 00:23:01 misantropo hpijs: unable to send ModelQuery: Broken pipe: hplip_api.c 380

Mar 19 00:23:36 misantropo parport0: unable to send Event hp:/par/PSC_500?device=/dev/parport0 64 501: Broken pipe

Mar 19 00:24:14 misantropo python: hp-check[10820]: note: Any CUPS queues that are not 'HPLIP Installed', must be installed

Mar 19 00:24:14 misantropo python: hp-check[10820]: note: with the 'hp:' or 'hpfax:' backends to have them work in HPLIP. Refer

Mar 19 00:24:14 misantropo python: hp-check[10820]: note: to the install instructions on http://hplip.sourceforge.net for more help.

Mar 19 00:24:14 misantropo scanimage: unable to open /var/run/hpssd.port: No such file or directory: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 94

Mar 19 00:24:14 misantropo scanimage: unable to connect hpssd socket 50002: Connection refused: prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 719

Mar 19 00:24:14 misantropo scanimage: ProbeDevices(): unable to send message: Broken pipe

```

----------

## StarDragon

Make sure you are getting the loop back device setup, to check it: ping -c 3 localhost

If that doesn't work, hplip services cannot talk to itself.

----------

